# anyone running sealant in their clincher tubes?



## tazunemono (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of experimenting with adding sealant to my tubed clinchers as a way to stave off pinch flats ... anyone have any luck with this? I ended up running 50 psi F/R on race day last year, but still ended up with a few flats. If I run 60-65, I don't get flats but I do knock my fillings loose! 

I hear ~2 oz of Stan's sealant or Caffe Latex into a removeable-core tube does the trick. 

Also, how does this work with tube/tire changes? Does it make them "messier" or is there a way to save the sealant and re-use? 

Thanks!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Can't really say if using a sealant is going to help you avoid pinch flats. My experience with sealant was when I used it on my mountain bike to battle against thorns. 

I've really never needed the stuff for road biking.

Bottom line:

You're getting pinch flats due to low tire pressue. Sealant will probably do nothing for you in this situation, and is just an added exspense and a whole lot of mess.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm using sealant in my clincher tires...without tubes. Captain CX 2BR.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

It's a pain in the arse. I agree with RetroGrouch, it won't prevent pinch-flats (but will leave a big old mess after a pinch flat).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

time to go tubeless.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I ran 22-28 psi in clinchers last year, with one slow leak in over 20 races. I use 23mm rims, which might help, but the real issue is this:

LATEX TUBES.

Pinch flats are quite possible on tubular rims. The main reason they're less common is because the vast majority of quality tubular tires use latex rather than butyl for their tubes. Get some latex tubes and you'll be much less likely to pinch flat (bottoming out? no problem!), you'll get less rolling resistance, and you'll have better traction and a better ride.


----------



## tuttle.ew (Aug 28, 2012)

I do. At times I have run terribly low pressure through rocky single track as well as cross and smooth single track. Haven't replaced a tube on that bike in 3 years. 

I don't know if it can dry up in the tube, but mine has not. I do use the wheels often all year. That may make a difference. 

When changing a tire I make sure to spin the wheel for a few quick rotations, otherwise some Stan's will spit out of the valve.


----------



## tazunemono (Jun 5, 2013)

thank you, I will buy 2 x 2oz. bottles and give it a try. I suppose you just remove the presta valve core and shoot in the sealant?


----------



## tazunemono (Jun 5, 2013)

tednugent said:


> time to go tubeless.


Nah, I'd go tubular before tubeless. I can get tubular rims cheap and lace them to my existing hubs, but I'm looking for an easier solution. I'll try the sealant route first, and if it doesn't work I'll just go tubular. The investment is higher but it's a proven solution.


----------



## tazunemono (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnStonebarger said:


> I ran 22-28 psi in clinchers last year, with one slow leak in over 20 races. I use 23mm rims, which might help, but the real issue is this:
> 
> LATEX TUBES.
> 
> Pinch flats are quite possible on tubular rims. The main reason they're less common is because the vast majority of quality tubular tires use latex rather than butyl for their tubes. Get some latex tubes and you'll be much less likely to pinch flat (bottoming out? no problem!), you'll get less rolling resistance, and you'll have better traction and a better ride.


I've considered this, have you ever tried running latex tubes with sealant? Not sure if latex + latex sealant would just dissolve the tube (like dissolves like?)


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I weigh in at 210 lbs. and have never run over 40psi in my cross clinchers. 50psi sounds excessive. What type of course are you racing on?


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I haven't tried a sealant myself, but I read (CXM) that Effetto Mariposa Caffelatex is both safe for latex tubes and usable even without removable valve cores. I have a bottle in the garage...

Again, I would suggest trying latex tubes before you even bother with a sealant, just because I'm not sure you'll feel the need. Meanwhile, latex is a superior material for tubes in every bike application I'm familiar with.


----------

